# Anyony Bowhunt near Livingston?



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

I have a place near Livingston where I hunt, but due to family & work havent been able to get up there since before season opened.. Trying to live vicariously here, and I'm wondering how has deer movement been, how bad are the skeeters and maybe any other details you might be willing to share.. reading about it isn't nearly as good as seeing it from a pine tree, but much better than nothing!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I have sat on three different days. The first day I had a small 6 point walk right under me. I have killed about 2589 skeeters. Yesterday I just sat in the Sauna and sweated out every bit of fluid I had did not see a thing. We need a good cold front for sure. I did see a nice scrape so maybe getting close. I hunt Polk could east so hope you make it up here. Good Luck.


----------



## camp ruby (May 25, 2017)

I've sat on both days last weekend and both mornings this past weekend and have seen very little as well. I normally see plenty of deer even if they are not bucks but so far have only seen 5 does last Sunday evening. Killed a hog and a pot full of skeeters this past weekend but nada on deer. Only hunted mornings tho. Looks to be a scorcher this weekend as well even with the little front today so I'm somewhat lacking enthusiasm at this point.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Does showing up regularly at the feeders at daylight and dusk (Groveton area). No bucks during the daylight. But plenty from 10pm until 3am (game cameras showing them). However, the last few days the bucks are coming right after total dark, and coming in closer to 6am in the morning (still dark). Some chasing of does on the cameras at night too! Getting closer!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I know on the way to the lake house last Friday evening a lady hit a decent buck right before the county line up 356 between Onalaska and Trinity. Each time we go up there we always see deer on that road.

BTW, if anyone knows of any openings for a year round deer lease in the Onalaska, Groveton, Trinity, Livingston area, I'm very interested with my 5 year old son. I mostly bow hunt and black powder hunt.


----------

